# HDX 8.9 warranty - 3 years - $119 - What are your thoughts?



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

Is the warranty worth it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It is not worth it for me. But, as they say, "your mileage may vary". 

Our household has no kids or animals. I'm careful with my stuff. I've had kindles and/or tablets since 2008 and have never gotten an extended warranty. And never had a problem after the regular warranty expired that made me wish I had purchased it.


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks.  At this rate, a basic $24,000 car would cost almost $8000 to insure for 3 years.  ...But if I dropped an HDX 8.9 tablet...Hmmm...Expecially a 64GB model without offers ($494.00)....


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Do you think you will keep it three years?


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

booklover888 said:


> Do you think you will keep it three years?


Good question, but the answer I'm sure is "there is a good probability," esp. in light of the specs.

I'm sorta leaning toward NOT including the x-warranty when I buy the device, which I will defer until the initial orders have been shipped and received. I'd first like to see a critical mass of hands-on reviews to make sure there are no initial flaws in the manufacturing process.


----------



## lynnfw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

I wouldn't get a warranty for more than two years...After that I would probably be considering an upgrade.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

You should check the price of a Square Trade http://www.squaretrade.com/ warranty. Great company and their prices are often better than manufacturer's warranty prices. I've gotten a couple of warranties from them, 1 year on my Nexus 7, and 2 year warranties on two Roku devices. These warranties are transferable, should you sell your device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

At one time the extended warranties offered by Amazon were from Square Trade.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

If the warranty includes accidental damage and water damage, I would definitely consider it. My iPhone6 will arrive on Monday and I will be paying the $99 for AppleCare Plus. I also use SquareTrade and have made many claims over the years. But I am rough on my stuff. I leave out of a "tactical assault bag" (love marketing names) most of the time so nothing stays nice long.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It is not worth it for me. But, as they say, "your mileage may vary".
> 
> Our household has no kids or animals. I'm careful with my stuff. I've had kindles and/or tablets since 2008 and have never gotten an extended warranty. And never had a problem after the regular warranty expired that made me wish I had purchased it.


Basically DITTO. There is only me here. And a dog. He's a good boy.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Sadly it is out of my price range.  I also live alone with a cat, very careful with my electronics.  On Social Security/disability so money is tight.  Usually I treat mysel to two or three books a month.  The best thing Amazon has done is kindle unlimited.  I have saved quite a lot getting my books with read for free.  I also have Prime and save on s&h.


----------



## Vin DeLoach (May 5, 2014)

Three years from now, I think I would rather put the $119 towards the newest generation Kindle than get my old one replaced. Unless you, or your household, are unusually likely to drop it, I wouldn't pay that much.

My wife has the first generation Kindle Fire. It still works, but is noticeably slower than the newer Kindles in our house so I see her using her two-year-old smart phone over her Kindle for tasks that my eyes would prefer the larger screen for.


----------

